# Habistat thermometer not cutting out



## Baz1982 (May 29, 2011)

Hi all

We have a Habistat thermostat for the temperature control. It has stopped turning off when the temperature reaches the set temperature. 

We are going away for the weekend and there need to come up with something for the temperature control. 

Have anyone got any ideas please??

Baz


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

does it just keep getting hotter and hotter?


----------



## Baz1982 (May 29, 2011)

Meko said:


> does it just keep getting hotter and hotter?


Hi,

Yes - it maybe the sensor :/

The only equipment Ive got to change it to is a ceramic heat lamp another heat bulb .....please help.....

Baz


----------



## maxcherry (Jan 9, 2009)

Does not sound safe. I would replace it. If it is still under warranty send it off to the company for a service. Better to be safe than traumitised.


----------



## Baz1982 (May 29, 2011)

maxcherry said:


> Does not sound safe. I would replace it. If it is still under warranty send it off to the company for a service. Better to be safe than traumitised.



Hi,

Thats all well and good but what am I gonna do in the mean time??

Ive got a 100W heat lamp - would that be okay to put it and leave on??

We were gonna get a Dimming thermostat but havent got it yet otherwise id just stick that in.....


----------

